

Are We Harming Our Children by Banning "Risky" Play? - orib
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2008/aug/03/schools.children

======
bootload
_"... 'Risk-taking increases the resilience of children,' said one. 'It helps
them make judgments,' said another. Some of those interviewed blamed the
'cotton wool' culture for the fact that today's children were playing it too
safe ..."_

I'd agree with that. One of the problems with not letting people try things is
they have no real gauge on what is dangerous and what is not. So they tend to
over react to things that are not dangerous and underestimate the danger when
it really exists.

 _"... The research also lists examples of risky play that should be
encouraged including fire-building, den-making, watersports, paintballing,
boxing and climbing trees. ..."_

Add to that: rafting, caving, rock climbing, bush-bashing, shooting, building
structures with rope & poles, long distance bike riding, tree felling (axe and
chainsaw), motor bike riding, tractors, swimming at surf beaches ( _a mob of
tourists drowned at a beach last year where I happily swam as a youngster_ ~
<http://www.google.com/search?q=anglesea+drowning+beach+surf> ) ... the list
goes on. You do get a sense of what is dangerous and what you can handle.
Having done all those before I was 14 meant I had a huge head start on my
peers. To the point where even at Uni I'd done enough different things to
leave experienced pro's wondering where I fit the time in for all these
things.

There is a downside though. If you do make a mistake there is a pretty good
chance you will get injured. If you don't you will fail to build up the store
of experiences that you can call on in the future ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2730793708/>

So what does it really tell you about over protective parents?

------
Alex3917
"A major study says parents harm their children's development if they ban
tree-climbing or conkers"

Does the word study in England not imply empirical research published in an
academic journal?

